# Ati tool not setting clock?



## Brick_Top (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok I have just put in a WD raptor that I bought from newegg and I decided just to copy one drive to the new raptor.  I noticed some programs were not working well and it seemed like Ati tool was no longer changing my videocard's timings ... catalyst control center confirms this.  I just did a HD wipe and a new install but the problem still seems to be plaguing me ... any suggestions?


----------

